# Basic taping system



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey,guys,I need some advice,I am not a DIY er,I have been a drywall boarder,rocker,what ever you want to call it,for about 25 years,I am getting older and starting to tape out some small jobs,at the time all I have is my drill and paddle,knives,pan,etc,I met an older semi retired taper years ago who considered himself a hand taper with a few extras,and would like to develop a system similar to his,correct me if I am wrong,he used a super taper for butt joints and recessed,and a mud tube with applicator head to apply mud to angles and inside corners,he would then apply tapes to inside corners and angles,and use another tool to smooth out angle and corner tapes,a pole with a head on it,flusher?I also seem to remember he would use that pump again with different size heads for additional coats,other than that ,a bead roller,he used the basics,anyways I have no intention of gearing up for production taping,just taping out the odd small job,ones that I have boarded,any ideas on a basic system would be apreciated,without spending a bundle that is,I am spending to much time with just knives even on just small jobs,I know someone will bring up hock and trowel ,but I will leave that for the pros,plus I have met more than one taper in my days who prefer knives,anyways,thanks,dont laugh to hard just an old boarder trying to tape.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

best bet is find an AMES taping place, and they will teach and show you what you need.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

you can spend 1800-3200 on a set of tools, like a bazooka, pump, boxes, angle heads, or you can go the super-taper route and spend around 800.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Wanna buy my Apla-tech ? DSJOHN


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I would just go out and do some pawn shopping , locate some starter tools, banjo pump boxes and handles. just buy alittle at a time and take care of what you got , and keep building up your collection.


----------



## Mcex-boarder (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks,just to confirm though,for inside corners and upper angles,correct me if I am wrong,I could get a tape tube,compound tube,whatever,with applicator heads,for applying mud and coating , can you get these in a set,with just the basic applicator heads for inside corners and upper angles,and as well ,does a flusher replace wiping the corner tapes and feathering the coats,if so ,are these available in sets,for just the basics,am I barking up the right tree,remember these are just small jobs.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I would just get the standard angle box.. or you could just buy some angle roller covers roll the mud on and use a flusher, would save some money on tools, since these are just small jobs to begin with. I use the angle roller all the time on small jobs.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Clarify how small you mean by small jobs, and we,ll let you know if your investment is worth it. DSJOHN


----------

